# Anyone ever see this screen?



## jzinckgra (Sep 18, 2014)

Trying to load Prime app and all we get is this screen. Unplugged box couple times but it persists. Regular TV works but not app. It worked fine last night.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

Well, that is the hated delay screen that shows up before the HORRIBLE pre-roll ads this terrible company has started, but I have never heard of it popping up before an app yet! Sure is an ominous bad sign.

I just checked my one Bolt running the nasty TE4 crapware, and the Amazon app started fine for me without that delay screen. Hope this does not spread.

It is probably just another of the 10,000 bugs in this software that they were in such a hurry to screw everybody with.


----------



## blacknoi (Jan 23, 2006)

2 things for me, first time (although I can't say I blame you) hearing someone call Tivo a "terrible company" .... they have fallen so far (TE3 checking in here....)

and..... conspiracy theorist in me asks: would they put a pre roll ad before an app launch? I wouldn't put it past them. Heck, maybe a boot screen ad while they are at it (just change the "almost there" messaging and replace with a graphic from a company they want to promote). I'm thinking "Idiocracy" level here. Remember in the movie when the lamp shades had ads on them?

Anything is possible, and not for the better.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

blacknoi said:


> 2 things for me, first time (although I can't say I blame you) hearing someone call Tivo a "terrible company" .... they have fallen so far (TE3 checking in here....)


TiVo WAS a good company. Under Rovi, they were mostly just stupid and incompetent (especially related to their constantly screwed-up guide data). Now that they have gone 100% focused on stuffing unwanted ads and commercials everywhere, and considering the ever-increasing number of bugs in their new crapware, well, now they are simply "terrible" all the way around.


----------



## Gary Hicks (Aug 30, 2017)

jzinckgra --

We first started seeing that screen about 3 weeks ago after an upgrade. We saw it when playing back shows. Sometimes it just flashed for a couple of seconds then the show started. Several times our TiVO Bolt hung on that screen forever - we would have to push the main TiVO button to recover. That problem disappeared in a day or two but we then started seeing the screen flash very briefly prior to the dreaded pre-roll advertisements playing.

At that point I called TiVO support and asked them to disable pre-roll advertisements on my TiVO. They told me that I could just fast-forward through them. I told them that was unacceptable and asked them to disable all pre-roll advertisements. They agreed to do that. A couple of days later the pre-roll advertisements disappeared and I haven't seen that screen even flash briefly since. From my perspective ... problem solved!

So ... I believe the screen is related to pre-roll advertisements. That doesn't explain why you saw it when using the Prime App but I hope the information is helpful in trying to figure out how to proceed.

Gary


----------



## jzinckgra (Sep 18, 2014)

Gary Hicks said:


> jzinckgra --
> 
> We first started seeing that screen about 3 weeks ago after an upgrade. We saw it when playing back shows. Sometimes it just flashed for a couple of seconds then the show started. Several times our TiVO Bolt hung on that screen forever - we would have to push the main TiVO button to recover. That problem disappeared in a day or two but we then started seeing the screen flash very briefly prior to the dreaded pre-roll advertisements playing.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

I called TiVo today and asked to "disable all pre-roll advertisements" on both Bolts. I didn't ask for my Roamio because it's on TE3 so I didn't think I needed to?


----------



## gary712 (Apr 3, 2010)

I am getting this screen alot when I try to watch recorded programs I just press the exit button and all is normal


----------



## jzinckgra (Sep 18, 2014)

gary712 said:


> I am getting this screen alot when I try to watch recorded programs I just press the exit button and all is normal


So I notice the same thing, but if this is the prelude to a commercial, how come the screen never changes? It just stays on that weird screen. Either way it's annoying. So I need to call TiVo and tell them to remove this from the box?


----------



## Wigohwt (Jun 9, 2019)

lujan said:


> I called TiVo today and asked to "disable all pre-roll advertisements" on both Bolts. I didn't ask for my Roamio because it's on TE3 so I didn't think I needed to?


Correct, even if you called to "opt-out" just in case you someday went to TE4, they would probably tell you to take a hike.


----------



## VaBelle35 (Sep 29, 2019)

My Bolt hangs up on that "arrow" screen 50% of the time and then when it's done hanging it reboots on it's own. 

I think my Bolt is dying, as it was rebooting a lot prior to the ad thing, now it's just making it hang up more. I am looking at other options besides tivo now. 

The bloom is off the rose.


----------



## Dr_Zoidberg (Jan 4, 2004)

OK, I've seen the arrow screen, briefly, but I've never seen an ad before a show. I'm running Hydra, and I have the auto-skip enabled. Could that be "preventing" me from seeing the pre-roll ads?


----------



## VaBelle35 (Sep 29, 2019)

I have auto skip enabled and I still have to manually skip it


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

I've said this before, like Apple, Tivo has lost their way. Their insanity of putting ads into our beloved Tivo is the exact opposite of what brought Tivo to the market in the first place, to eliminate commercials (ads). I honestly can't wait for another company to take over for Tivo.


----------



## Dr_Zoidberg (Jan 4, 2004)

VaBelle35 said:


> I have auto skip enabled and I still have to manually skip it


No sooner had I posted that I started seeing ads crop up I have no clue what it's for because I keep skipping it.

They have definitely lost their way. How long before they offer a special plan to be totally ad-free?


----------



## Willy92 (Oct 12, 2018)

Resist said:


> I've said this before, like Apple, Tivo has lost their way. *Their insanity of putting ads into our beloved Tivo is the exact opposite of what brought Tivo to the market in the first place, to eliminate commercials (ads).* I honestly can't wait for another company to take over for Tivo.


You guys must be pretty young. This is not what brought Tivo to the market. It was the ability to pause live tv, record and watch tv on your time(better than anyone else at the time). Dish TV's "The Hopper" was the first widley used comercial skip machine, that I remember. I've been a user since 1999(Bolt and Mini VOX user now) and I don't mind any of the changes they've done so far, as I just work around it. I'm old enough not to totally rely on anything that operates with the internet as one of it's primary modes of function. If Tivo fails, so what, that means that something better would then be available.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Willy92 said:


> You guys must be pretty young. This is not what brought Tivo to the market. It was the ability to pause live tv, record and watch tv on your time(better than anyone else at the time).


Not young here, probably older than you. My first Tivo was a Series 2, this was way before wide screen content and HD wasn't transmitted on all networks. But you are incorrect, the biggest selling point of Tivo back then was the ability to get quickly through the commercials.


----------



## Dr_Zoidberg (Jan 4, 2004)

Resist said:


> Not young here, probably older than you. My first Tivo was a Series 2, this was way before wide screen content and HD wasn't transmitted on all networks. But you are incorrect, the biggest selling point of Tivo back then was the ability to get quickly through the commercials.


I disagree. I had a VCR, and the biggest selling point, to me when I got my S2 was that it offered the convenience of a program schedule, and enough capacity for many VHS tapes. VCRs had fast forward, so they were equal on that front, IMO. I did give up on my VCR within weeks of seeing what the TiVO could do.

I just find it a bit hypocritical that they offer the automatic skip service, but then turn around and offer the ability to bypass that function, to select advertisers (yeah, right) for a handsome fee, I'm sure. Yes, I can press the skip button, but IMO, it's a step backward. To me, having the autoskip on says I DON'T WANT ADS.

And I am also far closer to retirement than my teen years


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Dr_Zoidberg said:


> Yes, I can press the skip button, but IMO, it's a step backward. To me, having the autoskip on says I DON'T WANT ADS.
> 
> And I am also far closer to retirement than my teen years


I agree!

I've been retired for 11 years.


----------



## lman (Nov 14, 2006)

Willy,
I bought my first vcr as a way to record programs to view later at my convenience. I bought my first TIVO many years ago as a way to more easily skip the advertisements. I am also retired.


----------



## Mark T (May 25, 2019)

i get that screen when i try to watch any recorded show that is not in progress, and it just sticks there. the back button doesn't work, i have to exit to live tv. so is this related to ads????


----------



## Narkul (Nov 7, 2004)

lman said:


> Willy,
> I bought my first vcr as a way to record programs to view later at my convenience. I bought my first TIVO many years ago as a way to more easily skip the advertisements. I am also retired.


I bought my first Tivo so I didn't have to spend time with "blinking 12:00" "set start time" "set end time" "set day" "daily, weekly or once" "set channel" "am I recording over a show" "did I rewind it" "it ate my tape", etc.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

it's a floor wax *and *a dessert topping!


----------



## Gerhard (Sep 29, 2002)

I actually remember that skit.

I started with a TiVo 2 myself.

It really is time to consider getting rid of the TiVos now that they’re adding advertisements and other crap.

The Bolt has been a significant disappointment, both from a support standpoint and what they been doing with the software.

I had tried one of the original Apple TVs, and it really wasn’t that great. It’s now time to start looking at all the other options, including the latest Apple TV.

all good things come to an end, it’s time to admit that Tivo has gone the way of the Roman empire.

...I can only hope that Nero burns down the horrible tech support unit...


----------

